# Stabilized Redwood Burl Goose Flute



## Justin Hanson (Apr 22, 2013)

Here is a Goose Flute I finished for part of a trade to Meridian.


http://i1282.Rule #2/albums/a525/Dirtydogscc/RedwoodBurlFlute_zps7d4bf408.jpg


----------



## Jdaschel (Apr 22, 2013)

WOWZERS!!! That is awesome!


----------



## SENC (Apr 22, 2013)

Spectacular!


----------



## Justin Hanson (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 22, 2013)

Very nice. Rick


----------

